# Understanding and saving poison frogs



## skylsdale

For those interested, here is an opportunity to help directly fund research on _O. pumilio_ in the Bocas del Toro region of Panama: Understanding and saving poison frogs - Petridish




> Too often we are made aware of threats to biodiversity when the damage has already begun, or is too far established. It is my goal to use this fantastic opportunity to collect data for evolutionary studies, and directly and immediately apply it to the context of conservation as well. Because several evolutionary pressures are working to shape the coloration of D. pumilio, the effect that disturbance has can be measured almost in real time. We are poised to make a difference, and do it for the least cost possible.


----------



## thedude

Man I wish I had $12000!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

thedude said:


> Man I wish I had $12000!


I'll second that thought!!


----------



## stemcellular

I'm pledging and encourage others to pledge what you can.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

I'm gonna pledge what I can from my next check. Does anyone know Justin? Seems like a really cool guy. I wish him the best of luck. How awesome would it be to work with Sir David Attenborough.


----------



## skylsdale

Justin has been around for quite a while (before DB back in the Frognet days, although he has posted on here in the past) and done some work with Evan and Jason (Dendrobates.org).


----------



## Spaff

Justin's at Tulane, which is about an hour from where I live. I've met him once. He really knows his stuff and is even more wiling to share what he knows with other people. This is a great cause for sure.


----------



## MonarchzMan

Justin's a good guy. We spent a couple summers together working in Bocas. Very smart guy, and a very good scientist. This initiative is cool, hopefully he gets the funds he needs!


----------



## Azurel

I will be doing what I can to donate to this.....


----------



## stemcellular

The New England Frog Group is pooling together to raise funds, maybe other regional groups can do the same?


----------



## EricM

Great idea Ray.

Justin has been around forever, he shaved his head at one of the NWFF for auction donations. I think there are photos of it on the frognet gallery. He is good people and definately someone the community should rally around.


----------



## skylsdale

EricM said:


> Great idea Ray.
> 
> Justin has been around forever, he shaved his head at one of the NWFF for auction donations. I think there are photos of it on the frognet gallery. He is good people and definately someone the community should rally around.


Here you go: Frognet.org Gallery :: NWFF 2004 :: Yeager_melon


----------



## yours

Very exciting to be involved in such a positive experience for the Hobby like this! Thanks for posting this Ron!!


----------



## stemcellular

stemcellular said:


> The New England Frog Group is pooling together to raise funds, maybe other regional groups can do the same?


Together, the NEFG has already raised over $1K in support of Justin's project! C'mon Dendroboard, let's put our money where our mouth is - here is an opportunity to support O. pumilio research aimed at conservation. Instead of getting those awesome new frogs, why not donate to a project that might help keep them around.


----------



## yours

They only need a little over $500 dollars more people. That's like TWENTY MORE people donating $25 each! Make it happen for this great cause! I for one want to continue having these "train/sprinkler" calling pumilio around for a loooooooong time!


----------



## stemcellular

Hey folks, well the project broke through the threshold amount to be funded but still has a way to go before reaching the ultimate goal of $15,000. 

As Justin notes, "Based on previous trips, I anticipate data collection for this project can be accomplished for around $2000, which I've set as the 'Minimum Required For Funding" amount. However, the costs of further processing the data (such as carotenoid and alkaloid samples) is much higher. Additionally and ideally, it's my hope to include more outreach to the local community, including educational material on biodiversity and conservation for local indigenous groups."

"All combined this project has a target goal of $15,000. Should more money be pledged, it will also be directly put into the project. That would allow for the inclusion of more students (both Panamanian and US students) to contribute to the research as well as allow us to do more expensive genetic analyses (which are currently cost-prohibitive). Again, I can't thank everyone enough for their enthusiastic and generous responses."

I would really like to do as much as we can to help with this project. It’s a real opportunity to emphasize the “conservation” side of the hobby which is often spoken about but rarely practiced. To that end, I’m willing to auction off some Mint terribilis and P. aurotaenia froglets to anyone interested, with all proceeds (minus shipping if necessary) going to the project. 

Are there others that are willing to do the same? 

Together we can do our part to help gather data that may help preserve this incredible species for generations to come. 

Cheers,
Ray


----------



## jacobi

Pledged. Funded. Whatever the word is. It's great to be involved in a project like this, albeit as small an involvement as my contribution. 

Jake


----------



## sports_doc

I personally support this effort and look for more like it in the future. 

I echo Ray's comments that 'teamwork' can easily tackle this goal.

2000 active DB members, give 10$ each.....done.

A small regional group [NEFG] is already well over 1,000$ donated.

I do hope others will join in, and I am certain Justin will be greatly appreciative and who knows, maybe we will be privy to some breaking scientific news and great in situ pictures.


----------



## MonarchzMan

sports_doc said:


> I personally support this effort and look for more like it in the future.


After talking with Justin, and seeing his project's success, I can definitely say that there will be a tinctorius project showing up on this, probably late this year or early next year


----------



## Woodsman

What, no free frogs? Not even a tote bag? I'm out.

Just kidding. I am totally in!

Take care, Richard.



sports_doc said:


> I personally support this effort and look for more like it in the future.
> 
> I echo Ray's comments that 'teamwork' can easily tackle this goal.
> 
> 2000 active DB members, give 10$ each.....done.
> 
> A small regional group [NEFG] is already well over 1,000$ donated.
> 
> I do hope others will join in, and I am certain Justin will be greatly appreciative and who knows, maybe we will be privy to some breaking scientific news and great in situ pictures.


----------



## JimO

I watched the video, found some money in my couch, and made a pledge .

Great idea!


----------



## davidadelp

Looks like I found some money in my couch I didnt know about! I pledged!


----------



## khoff

Glad to support Justin and his efforts in Bocas del Toro. I pledged!

Where's the pledge amount level that allows you to fly to Panama and follow him around? 

Kevin


----------



## yours

He responded to such inquiries today actually:

-------------------------------
Greetings ladies and gents. Once again, every time I sign on here I'm greeted with a smile to see the collective interest and support, thank you again! There's been some talk of "what would I have to do to join Justin in the field" type questions. Well that answer is easy, those who pledge to at least the $1,000 level can trade their prize for them joining me in the field! You will need to provide your own way to/from Isla Colon (where I'm based), but I will take you with me in the field and show you around. I'll even bring you your very own bandana, and you can use both my suntan lotion AND bug spray. Wow. I'll also treat you to your first 10 Panamanian beers... oh my! 

-------------------------------

Better save your pennies


----------



## cschub13

yours said:


> He responded to such inquiries today actually:
> 
> -------------------------------
> Greetings ladies and gents. Once again, every time I sign on here I'm greeted with a smile to see the collective interest and support, thank you again! There's been some talk of "what would I have to do to join Justin in the field" type questions. Well that answer is easy, those who pledge to at least the $1,000 level can trade their prize for them joining me in the field! You will need to provide your own way to/from Isla Colon (where I'm based), but I will take you with me in the field and show you around. I'll even bring you your very own bandana, and you can use both my suntan lotion AND bug spray. Wow. I'll also treat you to your first 10 Panamanian beers... oh my!
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Better save your pennies


Let the saving begin!


----------



## yours

Seriously, that would be a trip of a lifetime!


----------



## frog dude

yours said:


> He responded to such inquiries today actually:
> 
> -------------------------------
> Greetings ladies and gents. Once again, every time I sign on here I'm greeted with a smile to see the collective interest and support, thank you again! There's been some talk of "what would I have to do to join Justin in the field" type questions. Well that answer is easy, those who pledge to at least the $1,000 level can trade their prize for them joining me in the field! You will need to provide your own way to/from Isla Colon (where I'm based), but I will take you with me in the field and show you around. I'll even bring you your very own bandana, and you can use both my suntan lotion AND bug spray. Wow. I'll also treat you to your first 10 Panamanian beers... oh my!
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Better save your pennies


ohhhhhhhhh, I can't tell you how much I want 1K right now...who doesn't?


----------



## Michael Shrom

I supported Justins research by selling some tanks and equipment his mother told me to come and get. I remember when he hid his tatoos from his mom and dad. Now he is selling them on the internet. He is an interesting guy that has been a hobbyist and researcher since he was a high school kid doing science fair projects. 

Of course what would expect from somebody who grew up in Lancaster county Pennsylvania.

Here's a picture of Justin and my son Nevin doing some research? in South America.


----------



## stemcellular

Only a few more days to contribute... let's see if we can't break the $5K mark!

Understanding and saving poison frogs - Petridish


----------



## thedude

Pledged. I wish I could give more though.

Anybody else see that he got a letter from Sir David Attenborough?? That had to have been one amazing letter to read.


----------



## cschub13

Pledged! I definately wish I could contribute more as well...


----------



## stemcellular

thedude said:


> Pledged. I wish I could give more though.
> 
> Anybody else see that he got a letter from Sir David Attenborough?? That had to have been one amazing letter to read.


Yup


----------



## Spaff

When's the last day for this? I still need to make my donation.


----------



## khoff

Only 3 more days to help support this great research project!


----------



## thedude

stemcellular said:


> Yup


Now that's what I call chicken scratch  Seems every scientist has terrible hand writing. At least I've got that going for my career in science 

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## jeeperrs

Come on people. He is $59 short of $4,000. Let's get him past the $4,000 milestone.


----------



## dtfleming

I almost forgot to pledge, made my pledge tonight.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Made my contribution yesterday  keep it going guys!


----------



## Gabez

Someone has to pledge $12,000 that would be awesome!

Honestly $1000 seems reasonable, and damn it would be awesome to see those research sites.


----------



## Noel Calvert

Hello Everyone: 
I would absolutely love to get involved with this effort as well, and to meet this person working so hard on the conservation of these animals. Does anyone have email or other contact information they could PM me so I could invite him to come visit my area of the world? 

Sincerely:
Noel Calvert
GueCal Vivero Colombiano S.A.S.


----------

